# Do I want this dog?



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)

A man came yesterday and talked to my son, says he has a registered male he needs to place......and thinks _my place _is the right one. I have plenty of running room....

I haven't seen the dog, don't know the color or age etc.

Should I consider this gift?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

If you want another dog, sure. Otherwise, tell him no thanks.

Then of course, the logical first step would be to meet the dog in person, then decide if it would be a good match for you or not.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Agreed have to meet the dog first


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

My first question would be WHY doesn he "need" to place the dog.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yeah, I had that happen to me once. Nice guy neighbor was a manager at Petco (now has his own store) Took in a gorgeous male GSD who he felt bad for. His house is small, his yard is smaller and he had a few little dogs. 

He needed to place the dog becuase it had been intimidating his wife, nipping her a few times. I met the dog, he just needed a firm owner but since I had 2 already, one a very dominant male and I was pregnant, I referred him to someone else.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Bear in mind that one of the first rules of rescue is that many folks who want to surrender (i.e. in most cases DUMP) their dogs will lie about why they are looking to find a new home for the dog. If they swear up and down that the dog is housebroken and does not chew, chances are that the dog is not housebroken in the least and will chew the legs right off of your dining room table.

I know this is not the case with everyone, and there are legitimate reasons to re-home a dog. But, with that being said, those circumstances are generally the exception to the rule!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I am curious if your son is a child or adult?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Pascha
> I haven't seen the dog, don't know the color or age etc.
> 
> Should I consider this gift?


I agree, only if you really want a dog at this time. Then you need to meet him and get all the details. If it's not the right time or he's not a good fit you could offer to help him find a rescue in your area. Or if they're full take some pictures and post all his info in the non urgent section if he really need to re home his dog.


----------



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)

(Son is adult.) I've met the man before, he is supposed to be here in an hour to talk to me about it. I suspect he is bringing the dog and papers....

I just don't want to feel overwhelmed. At the moment, I have a pregnant bitch who does not want to be around the other bitches. I have a bitch in heat who I cannot put near the males. I have a dominant male who doesn't get along with other males. 

That guy sure timed it right.......


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

You have the new sheltie puppy too, right? 

Wow...you sure have your hands full...might not be the right time. If this is not going to be the right thing for you...can you ask the man if we can post his dog here? 
Thanks


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm glad your son is an adult. I was just hoping some stranger wasn't approaching a child.

If it was ME, I would pass on the dog with all you have going on right now. It sounds like a potential distaster with the prego bitch, one in heat, AND a male that doesn't like other males. If it was just ONE of those, that might be one thing, but with all 3 "situations" it sounds like you have enough to to deal with alreadty WITHOUT adding another adult male to the mix. 
I would offer to help place him IF you want to try to help out.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Is the dog in danger of being PTS (killed)?


----------



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)

I know I'm crazy. 

Ike, the 2 1/2 yr old sable male, came today. OMG, he's a beauty, German Import working line, abso*******lutely wonderful temperament, lots of drive, and some obedience training. His previous owner lives in town with a small yard and knew Ike would be happier and healthier here in the country.

....and tomorrow I pick up his kennel apparatus, and the dog house.
I can handle this.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just don't breed him.









Got here to late. I would have said do not take the dog.









Now that you have, please neuter him.


----------



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)

for the moment, Ike is in the barn with his new blanket, chew toy, his dinner and his bucket of water. He's okay here.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Your dogs don't live in the house?


----------



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)

No. My GSDs are not house trained. Neither is this newbie. (Sexually intact, with all his testosterone. ) We have kennels. However, the dogs do frequently visit inside of the house. They are never ignored.

I'm sure the guy considered all options before placing his dog here. Ike wouldn't have made a good housedog, since he marks everything. He peed on me yesterday. I took it as a compliment.

He's being slowly introduced to the other dogs, and getting along okay. I'm glad that GSDs are pack animals and generally get along with others of their own kind. I love him very much.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are you CVF_K past tense and renamed now Pascha?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post793065
Is this your son?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Magic 8 ball says all signs point to yes.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I had the same thought.


----------



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)

Good News! Today I went to Ike's vet and got a printout of all his medical history, including recent vaccines, dewormings and bloodwork. I also found his AVID chip number!
The vet's office transferred Ike to my account and gave me a new rabies tag for him.

Ike is very happy here.


----------



## sheplover04 (Apr 22, 2004)

Gee, I just got done writing a news story (I'm a reporter for those of you who don't remember me...haven't been on the board much) about our county humane society.
I went with the agents this afternoon to a house a few miles from my own. The owner (in her early 60s) passed away and was found in her home last night by a cab driver.
INSIDE the home, a detached garage and a shed were NO LESS than EIGHT cats (all emaciated, living in cages so filled with feces, their bowls were embedded); and FIVE dogs...including a long-haired GSD who is an absolute BEAUTY!
All were skinny, matted, dying of thirst. One cat had a dead rat skeleton in its cage (this one was IN THE HOUSE).
And you know what the humane officer said? THIS lady started out with good intentions, too, helping out people who couldn't keep a dog or a cat...
I wish you all (specifically Pasha) could see the inside of this house and the grounds, and the outbuildings and all the animal carcasses and see what happens when people begin to hoard instead of rescue.
I would have said DON'T TAKE THE DOG, too, because it sounds like you are more interested in its pedigree than in saving it.
By the way, I'd like to post the GSD on the board but don't know how to post photos. Is anyone willing to send me an email and then post it for me if I send you this beauty's photo? 
I don't know at this point whether male, female, etc. but it was a very friendly dog, no biting, aggression or fear, even considering the horrendous circumstances and all the strangers poking around.
If anyone is willing, please email me at [email protected] and I'll arrange to get photos sent.
I'd love to take him/her in myself but cannot afford a fourth dog at this time (unlike some, I know my limits).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

sheplover04, cause posting photos tends to initially be a challenge on this site, some CLEVER member posted great instructions and put them in a place that makes it easy to find.

In the Pictures! Pictures! Pictures! section up near the top it's a permanent sticky. Will say you must first put the photos on an internet site, most of us use photobucket.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=799247&page=1#Post799247 is the direct link.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: PaschaIke wouldn't have made a good housedog, since he marks everything. He peed on me yesterday. I took it as a compliment.


When I went to the vet, I'd have made a quick appointment for a little snip-snip of his manhood









Post photos of this handsome boy.


----------



## Pascha (Sep 28, 2008)

sheplover04

I _was_ in a slight rush to get those vet papers....since one of my bitches was going in for her rabies vaccine and I thought it would be more convenient in case Ike also needed to go in for something. But, Ike is UTD on _everything_. 

No, I'm not hoarding these animals. I have limits. My biggest concern about taking this one was 'where would I put him?' But Ike came with his own large kennels. The problem solved itself. Not only did Ike bring his own space, he brought some space for someone else. 

I am trying to make arrangements to bring home his super heavy duty doghouse, which will require at least three men to move it...which means coordinating everyones' schedules.

And most of the carcasses I get around here are butchered rabbits or poultry....which the dogs happily eat.


----------

